# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : مختصر خليل

## وليد الدلبحي

اسم المؤلف: خليل بن إسحاق بن موسى الجندي 
تاريخ الوفاة: 776هـ - 1374م 
تاريخ النسخ: 958هـ - 1551م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 228 
عدد الأسطر: 29 
مصدر المخطوط: مكتبة خاصة بالقاهرة 
بيانات الطبع: مطبوع 
حمل من هــــــنـــــــ  ا

----------

